# Help! With Carving



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

When i try carving i have problems with the transistions between toe -> heel , or vice versa heel - > toe ...I often hit my edge and topple over when trying to transistion, and not sure how to correct this? I also don't fully understand what is meant by leaning on your lead foot, is that suggesting just to lean forward more? All comments/tips Appreciated, thank you


If any of this matters...

Stance: Goofy
Angles: Front=> 15 , Back => -6
Length: 158cm Joni Makinen Option Board

Img:








Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Kaab,


... there's a lot of knowledgeable people on here, but I have something that may help. I took a lesson on carving on Friday. 

The instructor had me doing turns under a lift, so we could see what the tracks looked like going back up. The visual was really helpful. I could see exactly where the transition was and how long it was (got it down to a boardlength)

good luck


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Kaabachi13 said:


> All comments/tips Appreciated, thank you


Well, if you have not taken a lesson, that is the FIRST thing you should do. Even if you have, take another one. Also, do a search on on the forum. Snowolf is an instructor and has addressed this issue quite a few times. He also posted some youtube video lessons, as well. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Take a look at these guides and you may also want to watch the lesson on video. Carving is different that simply linking your turns. What you are trying to do at this stage is make nice, fluid linked skidded turns. Carving will come much later...:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/778-basic-how-snowboarding-guides.html
> 
> Peruse this information and then if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


Listen to this man. The videos he has up helped me a lot. Hey Snow, can you elaborate more on the difference between linking and carving? I'm still a little confused. Feel free to post videos lol..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

When you are carving you will see a very smooth and round 2 inch track and where it stops at the transition , another 2 inch track will start about 25/26 cm away. In a carve, the board is only moving forward along the edge...the tail will not be sliding out at all.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow...this is exactley what I was looking around for. I thought I was carving, But I was far from it LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

cifex said:


> When you are carving you will see a very smooth and round 2 inch track and where it stops at the transition , another 2 inch track will start about 25/26 cm away. In a carve, the board is only moving forward along the edge...the tail will not be sliding out at all.


hey cifex,

I with you on the thin lines in the snow, but where do you get the 25/26 cm figure? Why 25/26 cm; it seems a little too specific? 

Even if you're somehow hopping off the snow or really twisting the board to make your transition, I don't see how you could make the distance between one edge's round thin track and the other edge's round thin track much less than a boardlength...

Maybe I'm missing something, but when I looked at my tracks, the best I could do was: 
Round thin track; flat board imprint in the middle; Round thin track; and so on...

Thanks for your imput


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

(O..O) said:


> hey cifex,
> 
> I with you on the thin lines in the snow, but where do you get the 25/26 cm figure? Why 25/26 cm; it seems a little too specific?


Most boards are 25/26 cm wide.










The part circled in red would be where your edge change takes place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Cifex,

Ok, I gotcha. My fault; when you said 25/26cm, I was thinking of the length of the transition ( D below). 


I thought you were saying it was possible to make the transition shorter than a boardlength. (I've been surprised before  )

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/1262/82703684aq5.th.jpg]


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Your pic is better...


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

theres some great info in this thread. keep the advice coming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys, i want to thank everyone for their advice, and especially snowolf for his videos and instructions...Just got back from sunshine, banff...two day trip, and thanks to this site, i was making black diamonds my own, and never fell once carving on the transistions 

SO thanks again

guess ill mosey over to the tricks info


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, nice info here. I never realized carving involved cutting out the skidding across the snow, I can't wait until the next time I get out to try this.

The advice is appreciated!


----------

